# Canned Pumpkin anywhere in dubai??



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

Has anyone seen canned Pumpkin anywhere, really wanting to make a Pumpkin Pie! I also tried looking for a fresh Pumpkin, but didnt find the right kind for Pie baking :hungry:


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I've seen fresh pumpkin but only around Halloween. As far as canned pumpkin you can try Choithram Safa Park, Waitrose Dubai Mall and the Organic Market in Dubai Mall. I've seen it in all three places.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

There is fresh pumpkin pretty much all year long in Carrefour MoE.

Though not always worth buying...


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

motojet said:


> I've seen fresh pumpkin but only around Halloween. As far as canned pumpkin you can try Choithram Safa Park, Waitrose Dubai Mall and the Organic Market in Dubai Mall. I've seen it in all three places.


Guess I will head to Dubai mall this weekend! Thanks!


----------

